# Tanulni is lehet?



## Corvin (2004 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!

Akarok valamit, de még nem tudom mit...
... jelenleg Debrecenben tanulok. Nem tul sikeresen, ebböl következően kissé mellékirányt vett életem, kacsingatok külföldre, de nem tudommit tegyek, azt tudom, hogy tanulni szeretnék és mellette a munkát sem vetem meg. Holnap vizsgázok de már az sem nagyon érdekel, nincs motivációm, itthon csak sajnálkozó emberekel találkozok (én is az vagyok) , meg akarom ismerni a világot. Nem vagyok naiv nem hiszem hogy külföldön olyan csodálatos lenne az élet, hisz 
"az erősebb kutya baszik" alapon a fejletteb országokban valami más mehet mint itthon!
Van aki átesett hasonlón, vagy egyáltalán érteni próbál?
Tisztelettel


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 3)

Azert en drukkolok sikeruljon a vizsgad! :wink: 
Estere mar nevethetsz hogy nem is volt olyan nehez! :wink:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 4)

Corvin írta:


> Nem vagyok naiv nem hiszem hogy külföldön olyan csodálatos lenne az élet...



*Hello Corvin!

Igazad van abban amit irtal, tudod a kezdet mindenutt nehez de idovel elerhetsz egy olyan eletszinvonalat ami megfelelo a szamodra es nem "sajnalkozol" a sorsodom. Termeszetesen ehez ido kell de el lehet erni csak kitartas legyen... ;-)
Tanulni lehet de mindent magad kell fizess ami nem eppen egy olcso dolog ... ergo vagy van ra penzed vagy a tanulas mellett dolgoznod kell - ami megneheziti a tanulast - hogy fizetni tudd az oktatasi dijakat.

Az egesz egy vizsgaval kezdodik ami utan eldontik vagy-e olyan szinten (foleg angol), hogy tanulhass a szamodra kivalasztott "college"-ban (most azokrol beszelek akiknek nem az angol az anyanyelvuk). 
Ha nagyon jo eredmenyeket ersz el meg az is lehetseges, hogy fizetik az oktatasodat...(kulon meg kell kerelmezned)
Ehez viszont letelepedesi engedelyel kell hogy rendelkezz vagy kanadai allampolgarsaggal szoval ha tenyleg komolyan gondolod akkor az elso lepes, hogy letelepedest kerj. Kulfoldi allampolgar tanulasi lehetosegeit Canadaban nem ismerem... de egy dolog biztos, fizetned kell erte es jo kell legyel angolbol!*


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 4)

Corvin írta:


> Akarok valamit, de még nem tudom mit...


Az nagyon jo! En is mar soxor akartam. 8)


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 4)

pitti írta:


> Corvin írta:
> 
> 
> > Akarok valamit, de még nem tudom mit...
> ...




*Te tisztan lato emberke!  *


----------



## AtAways (2004 Október 14)

*Kedves Corvin*

Megértem a gondjaidat, de hidd el bárhol vagy a világban az élet nem sokban külömbözik. Mindenhol meg kell küzdeni a mindennapi kenyérért, sajnos eggyes helyeken jobban mint másokon, d felaninem szabad. Mindenkinek megvan a saját kiváló tulajdonsága, még ha nem is tudod biytosra hogy mi is az. Talán más meg tudná mondani ha kérded. Talán ott van elötted csak még nem jöttél rá. Ezért talán jobb lenne ha elgondolkoznál egy kicsit, mielött valami olyat tennél hogy késöbb megbánnál. A tanulást azt soha nem szabad feladni, könyebb dolgozni ésszel min erövel és jobban meg is fizetik. Ezzel nem kritizálni akarlak csak tanácsot adni.

Vegyünk például engem. Hat évet egy kitünö vállalatnál dolgoytam mint manager, a fizetés jó volt a munkát szerettem. Sabaidmet a hiltem el. Egy szép napon a vállalt össekapcsoldtt egy másikkal és a pozicióm megszünt mivel hogy a másik vállalat azt a szakmát nem biztositotta. 

Leadtak és én is azt montam hogy most mit tegyek... Megkérdeztem másokat és azt mondták: miért nem kezded ujra és csináld azt amihez jól értessz és szereted. Igy aztán elgondolkoztam és rájöttem. A hobim az amihez én értek és szeretek. Tehát igy! Visszaáltam az iskolába és diplomákat szereztem mindarról amit szeretek. Éppen mostan keztem el az új életemet és ésszel dolgozom nem erövel. Még csak induló ponton vagyok de tudom hogy nem szabad feladnom mert idö kérdése és jobb lessz majd.

Talán ez a kis történet segit, és el tudod dönteni hogy mit is tegyél. :cry: ->  .


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 14)

Igazan jo olvasni a pozitiv hozza allast mert teljes mertekben igazad van.
Mikor ki jon az ember mindent csinal, utana valahogy szerez egy normalisabb munkat, a kovetkezo lepcso olyan munkat talalni vagy munkahelyt teremt maganak az ember amit szeret csinalni.


----------



## donna (2004 Október 16)

Igen, a pozitív hozzáállás fontos, de kevés. Nagyon ki kell találni, hogy mit akarsz, és azt 200%-ig nyomni. Máshogy? 
Tudod, a nyelvtanulás a legegyszerűbb, ha nem vagy bevándorló, de az drága. Persze mellette dolgozhatsz feketén, ha sikerül, kemény munkát alulfizetve. 
Ha továbbtanuláson gondolkodsz, akkor pedig legyél motivált.
Hova játsz Debrecenben? -- mi is ott tanultunk egyszer :wink: 
Az egyetemi diplomádat jó közelítéssel BS-nek fogadják el, és mehetsz az MS-ért, de bizony a felvételi követelmény ált. 4-es átlag fölött van, de én már olyat is láttam (tudomány szakokon), hogy elvárják az A-t (5-ös) az utolsó két év átlagának. 
International studentként a tandíj nagyon drága, az ösztöndíjat pedig professzortól kapod, de ahhoz meg kell győznöd valakit, hogy te nagy hasznára leszel a kutatásaihoz. Ha bevándorlóként kezdesz tanulni, már a beíratkozáskor rendelkezned kell a PR kártyával, és akkor lesz kisebb a tandíj+dolgozhatsz mellette szabadon. Jut eszembe, ha valaki felsőoktatásban tanul, Kanadában a házastársa automatikusan dolgozhat mellette, de persze nem biztos, hogy megkeresi a tandíjat egyáltalán...
De a legfontosabb kitalálni, mit akarsz. Addig szerintem kár beleugrani a mélyvízbe, míg az ember nem tud úszni.
Bár azt hiszem, lébecolni tényleg könyebb lehet Kanadában, mint Mo-n...

Többiek, ti mit gondoltok erről?
(Nem akarok provokálni, se okoskodni, de ti is, akik látjátok a "bevándorlókat" milyen kemény dolog ez - amit otthonról nem olyan könnyű azért észrevenni.)

Szóval az oké, hogy az ember lebeg a rózsaszínű egyetemi ködben - de ha valamit el akarsz érni, és ezt most teljesen jó szándékkal írom, azért meg kell küzdened, fogakat összeszorítva, keményen. Azért, mert magyar vagy egy magyar diplomával, bevallásod szerint nem is túl jó tanuló, hát... senki sem fog előtted hasraesni. Főleg nem a felsőoktatási intézményekben. 
Nem azt jelenti, hogy a dolog lehetetlen, de a "a jószándék kevés, itt több kell..." ugye a folytatást tudod?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 19)

Kicsit nehezebb ma bevandorolni mint annak idejen.
A pontrendszer alapjan, kiestek a szakmunkasok mesterek, akik nem beszelik az office nyelvet,vagy mar nem fiatalok.
A varakozasi ido viszont joval kevesebb, es mar otthonrol lehet kibekkelni a bevandorlasi engedelyt.


----------



## donna (2004 Október 19)

Ha diplomád van, és beszéled a nyelvet, nem is olyan nehéz megkapni. Sőt, ha szeretsz dolgozni, ez se baj. Egyedülállóként pedig könnyebb. Nem akarok itt magammal összevitatkozni, szerintem, ha valakinek elege van Magyarországból, és komolyan úgy gondolja, hogy meg akar küzdeni valami többért máshol, az vágjon bele. A legjobb a hivatalos út. Többségünk ugyanezért jött külföldre, nem? 
Ami engem zavar, az otthoni mentalitás. Nem a levegőbe beszélek, jó darabig otthon voltunk, és ez ugyanolyan szemtől szembe. "Hűűű, hát akkor segíts már nekem odakint munkát keresni!" és miért én?
"Mert te ott élsz!" 
Igen, de ez nem olyan egyszerű. Mert én nem vagyok munkaadó. És itt a sógor-komaság nem működik, nem úgy, mint otthon. Igaz, a networking fontos dolog, sok felszínes kapcsolatot érdemes ápolgatni, mert egy-egy beajánlás nem jöhet rosszkor ahhoz, hogy behívjanak egy interjúra. 
Valahol valamikor olvastam egy jó hasonlatot. Azt írta az illető - aki kivándorolt Amerikába. Magyarország olyan, mintha állatkertben élnél. Igaz, be vagy korlátozva némiképp a mozgásteredet illetőleg, de nagy a biztonságérzeted. Ott a rokonság, a szociális háló, az ismert rendszer, könnyebb túlélni.
Itt szabad vagy, mint a vadonban, de jó közelítéssel csak magadra számíthatsz. Aki kedveli a kihívásokat, a munkához való profi hozzáállást, annak itt a könnyebb. De ez nem állóvíz. Itt úszni kell.
Kutyaúszást is lehet, tiszta akarással! Melitta, igazam van?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 20)

Mire osszejon egy kicsit a topic meg meg is ismernenk hogy valami bovebb infot kapjunk hol is lehetne segiteni mar el is tunt a segitseg kero.
Sok esetben beirnak, ha nincs rogton pozitiv valasz soha tobbe meg felenk se neznek.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Tudod , ha vennek a faradsagot, es elolvasnak az elso 20 oldalon leadott infokat, talan maskep gondolkodnanak. Tobseguk ugy gondolja, hogy haliho itt vagyok valaki intezze el. Ezert nem is szoktam valaszolni az ilyen beirasokra. A vagy az keves, ha meg olvasni is lusta, en nem akarom megoldani az eletet. :evil:


----------



## donna (2004 Október 20)

Nem emlékszem, hogy valaha is megválaszolatlanul hagytam volna olyan levelet, amiben infókat kértek. 
Általában én is úgy kezdek neki mindennek, hogy keresek az interneten olyan kontaktokat, akiknek írni lehet. 10 esetből egy válasz jön. Nem baj, ezért kell csinálni egy típuslevelet, aztán elküldeni 100 helyre. Most épp a Calgary egyetemet néztem ki (hegyek is közel vannak, férjjel kiegyeztünk), de mivel a graduation office-ok nem szoktak válaszolni az érdeklődő e-mailekre, szépen írtam a diákoknak, úgyis ők tudják a választ a kérdéseimre, és most egy kedves Román orvos-fizikus 0házaspárral eszmecserélünk. 
DE ez mind idő, fáradtság... DE senki sem csinálja meg helyettünk.
Emléxem, mikor még elkezdtük ezt az egész kivándorlósdit fontolgatni, rámentem egy csomó fórumra, és a hajam égnek állt, milyen beírások vannak. 
Az egyik nagy gond a fejekben ez az én vagyok a magyar, de itt egy ostoba kis amerikai vagy, tessék előttem hasraesni... és munkát adni. 
Itt általában alulról kezd, aki nem olyan szerencsés, hogy az agyáért szipkázták ide (lehet írni a sok-sok fejvadászcégnek, küldeni a resumékat... stb) és akkor állásban landol. De úgy sem repül a sültgalamb - ezt első kézből mondhatom. Aztán szép lassan mászik felfele a létrán - erről pedig azt hiszem, ti tudtok mesélni. 
Amikor megkérdezik, milyen nemzetiségűek vagyunk (itt a magyar nyelvet nem tudják beazonosítani, nem sok magyar él errefelé), általában kedvesen mondanak valakit, aki magyar volt (nagynéni barátnőjének a férje... stb), de munkát az senki sem akar adni csak ezért. Tudniiliik, csak egy magyar vagy, a végzettségedet nem itt szerezted. Ezért kacsintgatunk mi is vissza az egyetem felé, nem azért, mert képtelenek vagyunk abbahagyni a tanulást. 
A másik nagy gond, hogy azt hiszik, munkát lehet INTÉZNI. Persze, biztos lehet, de csak nagyon kevés képes rá - az első generációs kivándorlók jó része nem, mindenki fut azért, hogy saját munkája legyen.
A harmadik tévedés, hogy csak azért, mert te magyar vagy, és én is az vagyok, ész nélkül kérhetem a sokszor anyagi vonzattal járó szívességeket. Nem vagyunk irigyek. Aki itt él, jobban él - ez is része a csomagnak, de ezért mindenki meg is dolgozott, és nincsenek százezres bankszámlái. De mondjuk te, aki szívességet kérsz, hány szívességet tettél már vadidegeneknek azon a szinten, mint amilyenen elvárod?
Most utánagondoltam, hogy az elmúlt évek során vajon hány órát töltöttem el ilyen információszerzősdivel (böngészés+levelezés) és azt kell mondjam, ezer fölött.
Én is voltam az elején mindenféle naiv ködben, és rengeteg információt kaptam idegenektől - akik közül jó néhány később az idők során baráti szintre emelkedett - ezért úgy gondolom, én is tartozom annyival másoknak, hogy veszem a fáradtságot és válaszolok a kérdésekre. 
A legnagyobb tévedés - emléxem, egyszer én is tévedtem - hogy a külföldi magyar közösségek KÖZÖSSÉGEK.
Nem. Sajnos, a külföldön élő magyarok 90%-a nem hajlamos az összetartásra. A többi nemzet - kívülről nézve - nem ilyen. Mi ilyenek vagyunk. Ezért gondolom úgy, hogy az a baráti társaság, aki a fórum mögött áll, kivételes, és boldog vagyok, hogy néhány embert közülük személyesen is ismerek. 

Ennyi.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Pedig nem is szereted a palinkat


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 20)

Irulunk pirulunk, igazan ilyen dicseretet meg nem kaptunk.  
Valoban egy nagyon jo kis barati tarsasaggal kezdodott a canadahun.
Nem akarok itt nev szerint sorolni senkit,de valamennyien kivettuk a reszunket az uj canadasok segiteseben. Volt sok csalodas is de remek embereket ismertunk meg akik igazan baratunkka valtak.Volt sok olyan akiknek orom volt segiteni. Mi sem bizonyitja jobban hogy egyre tobb baratunk van most mar nem csak canadan belul hanem egyre bovul a listank.

Irigykedek Judithra o most azokkal is tud talalkozni akiket mi nem ismerunk szemelyesen, de remelem nagyon reszletes beszamolot kapunk tole.
Orom hogy Teged es ferjedet szemelyesen is megismerhettem,remeljuk elobb utobb a tobbiek is tudnak veletek talalkozni.
A magyar kultura apolasaban koszonet jar valamennyi tagunknak akik segitik, irasaikkal, tamogatjak latogatasukkal a kanadai magyar oldalt.
Koszonet mindannyiotoknak!


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 20)

Nem baj Csocsike majd raszoktatjuk oket, elobb utobb csak hianyozni fog a hazai korte vagy szilva pajinka :lol: nekik. :lol:


----------



## Rezso (2004 Október 20)

Csak aztan nehogy rajojjon, hogy a kubai rumtol ugyanugy lehet szedulni, es ne keletkezzen honvagya.  

Az eredeti kerdesre visszaterve: Ha valaki ott nem tudja hogy mit akar, az itt sem fogja tudni. A helyvaltoztatas nem segit ilyen esetekben. 

Hogy az itt elo magyar kozosseg miert nem olyan osszetarto es miert nem tomorul ugy kupacba, mint mondjuk a kinai-olasz-akarmi, arra konnyu rajonni. Keves olyan nemzet van, amelyik ilyen valtozatos okokbol vandorolt volna ide. ('40-zsidok, '45-nyilasok, '50-nemesek, '56-kommunistak, majd antikommunistak, aztan meg vegyesen mindenki) Szoval ez a tarsasag hulyen is nezne ki egy asztalnal a magyar zaszlo alatt. (a cimer helyen jolly joker lenne??) Igy aztan joval egeszsegesebb, ha pusztan szemelyes rokonszenv alapjan gyulnek ez emberek kupacba, mint szuletesi orszag alapjan.

Jelenleg igenis konnyu kivandorolni. Az internet meg a telefon kicsive teszi a vilagot, a globalizacio meg egyformava. Es nem kell titokban elindulni, azzal a tudattal, hogy tobbet be sem teheti a labat Mo-ra. Normalis esetben az ember beadja a kerelmet, elore tudja, hogy mennyi pontja van, majd var par evet. (Varni persze mindenki utal.) Ha van elegendo pontja, akkor gyakorlatilag automatikusan megkapja a bevandorlo vizumot, ha nincs, akkor meg mi a francnak adta be egyaltalan?? 

Aztan persze itt az ember vilag eleteben bevandorlo lesz, de ez nem kulonosebben zavaro, mert mi vagyunk tobbsegben.  

Az elso munkahely az tenyleg szivas. A masodik mar OK. A tobbit meg majd meglatjuk.  
Az, hogy gyanakodva fogadjak a munkaltatok a messzirol jott szakembert, nem csoda. Dolgoztam egy kicsit Albaniaban is, na ott dobbentem meg igazan, amikor lattam, hogy ugyanazt a szakmat ott hogyan uzik.  Egy kis tanulastol meg senkinek semmi baja nem lett. Az ido meg furcsa joszag. Ha az ember elore tekint, hogy 4 ev az k. hosszu ido. Ha vissza, akkor azt veszi eszre, hogy elrepult. Szoval jovore en is beiratkozom szepen valami helyi iskolaba, pedig nekem sem hianyzik. 

Ha valaki segitseget ker, akkor mindig lehet merlegelni, es lehet nemet mondani. De ha nem kerul sokba, es tenyleg segit az illeton, akkor miert ne? Mar pedig az itt elhasznalt elektronok ujrafelhasznalhatoak, es a hozzaszolas megkrealasa kozban akar sort is lehet inni.  
En egyebkent maig halaval gondolok Fifikere meg Csocsikere es a nejere, akik erkezesem utan segitettek megfejteni egy biztositassal kapcsolatos papirt. Egyszer talan a halamat kifejezesre tudom juttatni valami sor formajaban is.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)




----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 20)

Rezso írta:


> Ha valaki ott nem tudja hogy mit akar, az itt sem fogja tudni. A helyvaltoztatas nem segit ilyen esetekben.



* Szerintem ez azert nem egeszen igy van, mert konnyen elofordul - sot! - hogy jobbak es tobbek a lehetosegeid. Termeszetesen ez annak is a fuggvenye, hogy honnan jottel es milyen ambiciozussal rendelkezel. En sem tudtam anno, hogy mit kezdjek magammal Erdelyben de amikor kijutottam nyugatra megszuletett egy elhatarozas bennem es ma ennek koszonhetem a diplomam.
Az akarata megvan: ki akar jutni Canadaba... mindenki igy kezdi, ez az elso lepes aztan a tobbi jon magatol, nem igy voltunk vele mind??? * :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

A szobanforgo holgynek anyi ambicioja sincs, hogy az elso 20 odalt elolvassa :evil:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 20)

* :shock: ... akkor nincs mit tenni de azert remeljuk, hogy elolvassa csak nem szol hozza. :wink: *


----------



## kandur (2004 Október 20)

En ezt ugy szoktam mondani, hogy a doglott macska Amerikaban is doglott macska.


----------



## donna (2004 Október 20)

Tisztázzunk valamit, én nem az alkoholt nem szeretem, hanem a pálinkát meg hasonszőrűeket. Van egy üveg Metaxánk, még tavaly nyáron vettük Krétán - jópofa szatíros üvegben van - és minden vendégünkkel itatjuk. Hátha elfogy egyszer...
De példának okáért a Baileys egy-két hét alatt elment. Sőt, a bor is jöhet. 
 
Azért nem lógunk ki a sorból anyira :wink: . És legalább mi nem lopjuk a pálinkát, mint egyesek! :lol:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 20)

*Ha ilyen gyorsan fogy a Baileys akkor ajanlom a receptet amit feltettem valahol a Forumban... hazi keszitesu Baileys de nagyon finom, szinte azonos az eredetivel. Dulu-fuli azt mondta kiprobalja, de azota nem adott jelentest rola.  Ha erdekel elokeresem esment... ;-) 
A palinka es ehez hasonlo eros italokat en sem szeretem... ezert nem banom ha Pitti elcseni a raktarbol a "finom nedut". ;-) *


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 20)

> ... ezert nem banom ha Pitti elcseni a raktarbol a "finom nedut".


Áruló :evil: 


> szinte azonos az eredetivel. Dulu-fuli azt mondta kiprobalja, de azota nem adott jelentest rola


Mert még nem tért magához :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Ki piszkalja megint a Dulit? :evil: Arulo. Folgyujtom a hegyoldalt :shock:


----------



## donna (2004 Október 20)

Szia Bojtorján. Recept jöhet, bár én is kevertem már hasonlót. Amúgy én inkább koktélokat csinálok (nem mindenféle alapokból).
Az egyik kedvencem a Daiquiry - fehér rum!
a Bailey's-t pedig rá két nagy jégkockára, plusz tejszínhab a tetejére. 
:wink: 

Egyszer sikerült egy olyan koktélt kevernem (az még a régi szép egyetemi időkben volt), hogy a barátnőm meg a férjem (aki akor még nem volt az), inkább kiöntötték az ablakon, nehogy elfogyasszam, mert aggódtak az egészségemért. Legalább tíz féle tömény volt benne, és én a mai napig arra sem emlékszem, hogy megkevertem. Ja, ez egy pótszülinapi buli volt, mert az elsőre mindenki hozott egy üveg italt, de aztán senki se ivott.
A másodikon jobban megválogattuk a társaságot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 21)

csocsike írta:


> Ki piszkalja megint a Dulit? :evil: Arulo. Folgyujtom a hegyoldalt :shock:



*Az neked piszkalodas volt? Mennyi palinkat ittal ma? :shock: *


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 21)

Donna az nem kehet rossz amiben jo sok tejszinhab van. :wink:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 21)

*Szia Donna! 

Itt van a recept, remelem hasznat veszed. *

________________________________________________

*Baileys Irish Cream* - kb. 2 liter

Hozzavalok:

3 dcl cukor
1,5 dcl instant kakao
1 pici fahej
1, 5 dcl presszo kave (gyenge filteres)
2 db mogyoro aroma (30 ml)
2 db. vanilia aroma (30 ml)
4 dcl konyak vagy whisky
1 liter tejszin

A tejszin kivetelevel mindent jol osszekeverunk majd a vegen hozzaadjuk a tejszint is. A tejszinnel ne razzuk csak kavargatni szabad kulonben megturosodik.
____________________________________________________________

*PS: Amikor eloszor csinaltam en addig raztam a tejszinnel hogy egeszen beturosodott tole, szoval csak ovatosan! Sok sikert hozza. *


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Egyetemi vizsga 


A kérdés így hangzott: 
"Írja le, hogyan mérhet&amp;otilde; meg egy felh&amp;otilde;karcoló magassága egy barométer segítségével!" 
Az egyik hallgató válasza: 
"Fogsz egy hosszú zsinórt, rákötöd a barométer tetejére, majd a barométert lelógatod a földig. A zsinór hosszúságának és a barométer magasságának összege megegyezik a felh&amp;otilde;karcoló magasságával." 
Ez az eredeti magyarázat azonban a vizsgáztatót meglehet&amp;otilde;sen feldühítette, így a vizsga nem sikerült. A diák azonban nem hagyta magát, mivel szerinte a válasza abszolút helyes volt. 
Az egyetem vezet&amp;otilde;sége így kijelölt egy független bírát, aki megállapította, hogy bár a válasz helyes volt, ám semmiféle fizikai ismeretet nem tükrözött. 
A probléma megoldására behívatta magához a hallgatót, és hat percet adott neki arra, hogy szóban bebizonyítsa, a fizikai alapismeretek birtokában van. A diák öt percig szótlanul ült, a homlokát ráncolva gondolkodott. 
A vizsgabiztos figyelmeztette, hogy vészesen fogy az id&amp;otilde;. 
A diák ekkor megszólalt, és megjegyezte, hogy annyiféle magyarázatot tud, hogy nem tudja kiválasztani, melyiket is adja el&amp;otilde;. 
A biztos nógatására aztán belekezdett: 
"Nos, az els&amp;otilde; ötletem az, hogy megfogjuk a barométert, felmegyünk a felh&amp;otilde;karcoló tetejére, és ledobjuk onnan. Mérjük a földet éréséig eltelt id&amp;otilde;t, majd a kérdéses magasságot kiszámítjuk a "H = 0.5g x t négyzet" képlettel. Viszont ez a módszer nem túl szerencsés a barométer szempontjából. Vagy pedig abban az esetben, ha süt a nap, megmérhetjük a barométer magasságát, és az árnyékát. Ezután megmérjük a felh&amp;otilde;karcoló árnyékának hosszát, és aránypárok segítségével kiszámíthatjuk a magasságát is. De ha nagyon tudományosak akarunk lenni, akor egy rövid zsinórt kötve a barométerre, ingaként használhatjuk azt. A földön és a tet&amp;otilde;n megmérve a gravitációs er&amp;otilde;t, a "T = 2 pi * négyzetgyök(1 / g)" képlettel kiszámíthatjuk a kért magasság értékét. Vagy, ha esetleg a felh&amp;otilde;karcoló rendelkezik t&amp;ucirc;zlétrával, akkor megmérhetjük, a barométer hosszánál hányszor magasabb, majd a barométert megmérve egyszer&amp;ucirc; szorzással megkapjuk a kívánt eredményt. De ha Ön az unalmas, bevett módszerre kíváncsi, akkor a barométert a légnyomás mérésére használva, a földön és a tet&amp;otilde;n mérhet&amp;otilde; nyomás különbözetéb&amp;otilde;l is megállapítható a felh&amp;otilde;karcoló magassága. Egy millibar légnyomás különbség egy láb magasságnak felel meg. Itt az egyetemen mindig arra buzdítanak bennünket, hogy próbáljunk eredeti módszereket kidolgozni, ezért kétségtelenül a legjobb módszer a felh&amp;otilde;karcoló magasságának megállapítására az, ha a hónunk alá csapjuk a barométert, bekopogunk a portáshoz, és azt mondjuk neki: 
"Ha megmondod, milyen magas ez az épület, neked adom ezt a szép új barométert." 
A történet csattanója, hogy ezt a renitens diákot Niels Bohr-nak hívták, és &amp;otilde; a mai napig az egyetlen fizikai Nobel-díjas dán fizikus.


----------



## donna (2004 Október 21)

Teller Ede jut eszembe róla. Ő mesélte, hogy (ha jól emlékszem), Heisenberg irányítása alatt kandidált. Akkoriban a számológépek még ilyen fél szobát betöltő masinák voltak, és meglehetős zajjal járt a kézi tekeréssel történő működtetésük. Mivel a számításokat 20-30 tizedesjegyig kellett végezni (szubatomi méretek... :lol: ), ezért a számológép használata intenzív volt, viszont Teller Ede éjszaka szeretett dolgozni (bizonyos híres orosz fizikus szerete őt zargatni "hajnali fél tízkor" az elméleteivel), és a szobája a kollégiumban pont Heisenbergé alatt volt. Egy kandidáusi értekezés min 3 év volt már akkoriban is, de másfél év elteltével Heisenberg magához hívatta, és elkérte a számításait. Aztán közölte, hogy ennyi elég is volt.
Ede bácsi erről mindig úgy nyilatkozot "a mai napig nem tudom, tényleg megérdemeltem-e a kandidátusi címet, vagy csak végre aludni akart éjszakánként".


----------



## donna (2004 Október 21)

http://www.kfki.hu/fszemle/archivum/fsz9801/tekosz.html

megtaláltam az anekdotát a neten, szerintem érdemes végigolvasni a cikket :lol:


----------



## donna (2004 Október 21)

De ha valakinek túl hosszúnak tűnik, ezt emelném ki belőle mindenképpen (csak mert olyan sok támadás érte őt a filozófiája miatt)

- Nagaszaki előtt a japán császár már megírta fegyverszünetet kérő beszédét. A háború végéhez közeledett. Azt hiszem, hogy nem volt szükség a hirosimai bomba ledobására. Abban azonban biztos vagyok, hogy nem volt szükség a nagaszaki bomba bevetésére. Hirosima előtt talán ezer ember tudta, mi fog történni. Hirosima után viszont milliárd ember állt értetlenül, hogy történhetett az atombomba varázslata Hirosimában. Nem lehetett megmagyarázni nekik, mert a tömegtájékoztatás arra szoktatta az embereket, hogy amit nem lehet megérteni öt perc alatt az számukra megérthetetlen. Az atom és atommag elmagyarázásához bizony két óra kellene. Az értetlenségből aggodalom, a kis félésből nagy félelem támadt. Az emberek rettegni kezdtek a sugárzástól. Pedig már a gazdasági depresszió alatt figyelmeztette őket Roosevelt elnök: "Ne féljetek semmitől, csak a félelemtől" Ezért hiszem, hogy Hirosima súlyos hiba volt.


----------



## donna (2004 Október 21)

És ez nagyon találó benne:
"Teller Edét gyakran kritizálták korábbi aktivitásáért, de véleményem szerint az atombomba mentette meg a békét. Meglehet, hogy béke legyen a Földön, ahhoz egy nagy botra is szükség van."
/Andre Kosztolany/

És a magyarázat Max Györgytől:

- Az atomtudomány legfontosabb oszlopai magyarok: Szilárd Leó, Wigner Jenő, Teller Ede. Közvetlenül a háború után hallottam Amerikában egy nagy rádióvitát Szilárd és Teller között. Parttól partig, az Atlantitól a Csendes-óceánig egész Amerika hallotta ezt. Ők ketten olyan angolsággal beszéltek, mintha épp Kecskemétről jöttek volna. Így ment a vita. Képzelhetik, hogy nekünk, magyaroknak, akik a rádió mellett ültünk, ennek hallatára mennyire megdobbant a szivünk. 

- Az A-bomba, a H-bomba kutatásában a legelsők közt jegyzik a magyar neveket. Ha gondolkodom - és logikusan akarok gondolkozni - Teller Edének - ő fiatalabb, mint én, de játszópajtások voltunk itt, a szomszédban, az Országház-téren - köszönheti ma Európa és az egész világ a szovjet rendszer összeomlását. Mert ő volt az, aki Reagan főtanácsadójaként állandóan biztatta: 

"Elnök Úr nem engedni!" Amikor Reagan Gorbacsovval találkozott és Gorbacsov föltétlenül ragaszkodott ahhoz, hogy Amerika a lézersugaras rakétaelhárítás kisérleteit abbabagyja, az úgynevezett csillagháborús elképzeléseit elvesse, Teller volt az, aki az elnököt biztatta: nem engedni, nem engedni, az oroszoknak nincs ilyen elektronikájuk és célzórendszerük. Ez volt az oka annak, hogy Gorbacsov beadta a derekát. S a végén mi lett belőle? A szovjet rendszer összeomlása.


----------

